# Aug 29,1944 - program of the 65th anniversary commemration



## seesul (Jul 23, 2009)

This is just to inform you we haven´t forgotten the sacrifice of the US flyboys over our country:

*Friday, Aug 28, 2009*

04.00 - 05.00 pm - Sanov (B-17G, 42-38096), laying the wreaths at the crash site
05.30 - 07.00 pm - museum in Sanov 

*Saturday, Aug 29, 2009*

11.00 - 12.00 am - museum in Slavicin, incl. the presentation of the DVD 'Gray Eagles'
12.00 - 01.30 pm - lunch
01.30 - 02.00 pm - laying the wreaths at the mass grave of 28 American fliers at Slavicin cemetery
03.00 - 03.30 pm - unveiling of the memorial plaque in Preckovice
04.00 pm - Rudice (B-17G, 42-97159), laying the wreaths at the Joe Marinello's and Russell Meyrick's grave, holy mess at Meyrick´s tree, discussion with the local people

*Sunday, Aug 30, 2009*
09.30 - 10.30 am - holy mess in Bojkovice
11.00 - 12.00 am - Vyskovec (B-17G, 42-31885), laying the wreaths at the crash site
12.30 - 01.30 pm - lunch in Bojkovice
02.00 - 03.30 pm - Krhov (B-17G, 42-32048 ), laying the wreaths at the crash site
04.00 - 06.30 pm - discussion with the local people in Bojkovice, Silver Bracelet Story ( http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/2nd-lt-james-weiler-story-silver-bracelet-13501.html )

*Foreign guests:*

*1) Nic Mevoli* - confirmed 
Nic Mevoli is Joe Owsianik´s grandson.

*2) Todd Weiler*- confirmed
Todd is an nephew of Jimmy Weiler, 1st pilot of the B-17G, 42-32048. Jimmy was KIA. Todd is an elected historian of 2ndBG vets assn.

*3) Donna Conway + husband* - not confirmed yet
Mrs. Donna Conway is a newly elected co-historian of 2nd BG vets assn.
*
4) Kelly Charles Meyrick + 2 kids* - confirmed
Kelly Charles great uncle Russell Meyrick (bombardier) was KIA aboard of B-17G, 42-97159.
Kelly is a meber of this forum with nickname KMEYRICK

*5) Mike Meyrick* - confirmed
Mr. Meyrick is father of Kelly Charles, Russel Meyrick was his uncle

*6) Roy + Fern Wagner* - confirmed
Mrs.Fern Wagner is a sister of Joe Sallings, a left waist gunner who bailed out from B-17G, 42-97159. Joe lived till the end of the war at Pesat family in a small village Preckovice, 2 miles away from the crash site.

*7) Terry Fox (Airframes) + Karl Rochford (Rochie)*- confirmed
My British fellows from Aircraft of World War II forum. 

With regret I have to inform you that Joe Owsianik, my friend and one of the mission 263 survivors, will not attend the commemoration. As I was informed by his grandson, Nic Mevoli, Joe was hospitalized 3 weeks ago due to health problems. Although he´s doing better now he will stay at home this August. I fully understand his decision but I´ll be missing him at the commemoration. He was supposed to be the only veteran of the mission 263 attending this commemoration.
This way I want to thank Joe for his previous visits in 2005 and 2007 and wish him a soon recovery and I hope to see him next year again.
GET WELL SOON JERSEY JOE!
I´m in touch with Joe´s grandson Nic Mevoli and it seems that Nic will visit us as a Joe´s substite and messenger.

I´ll post pics after the commemoration. For those who don´t know anything about the battle and the past comemmorations, here are few links:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/b-17s-took-beating-11209-2.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/stories/1st-lt-bill-tune-2nd-bg-20th-sqdn-passed-away-15582.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ot...lyer-s-microphone-1944-found-woods-12379.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/b-17-snafuperman-5474.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/willi-reschke-s-g-august-29th-1944-a-9055.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html
We havenÂ´t forgot- commemoration of Aug. 29th, 1944


----------



## Erich (Jul 23, 2009)

any of you guys ever get the chance to hook up with Roman, do so ! hopeful over the enxt couple years Kath and I will make the trip to see this fantastic museum for ourselves

E ~


----------



## seesul (Jul 23, 2009)

I hope so Erich. You´ll be always welcomed and all the other guys too!
These visits would sure turn the thread 'what is the best beer in the world' the right way


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2009)

will see you there Roman !


----------



## seesul (Jul 25, 2009)

can´t wait to see ya all fellas!


----------



## seesul (Aug 13, 2009)

Terry and Rochie...arrival and departure dates and times?


----------



## rochie (Aug 13, 2009)

Terry is working on the dates roman, should know soon


----------



## seesul (Aug 13, 2009)

O.K. Karl. I´m putting the plan together, my head is like a pumkin actually


----------



## seesul (Aug 27, 2009)

Just leaving for Brno airport to pick up Terry and Karl.
Looking 4ward to this event!
And...for sure, there will be few beers today evening8)


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2009)

seesul said:


> I hope so Erich. You´ll be always welcomed and all the other guys too!
> These visits would sure turn the thread 'what is the best beer in the world' the right way



Pilsner Urquel, the best pilsner in the world 

Have a good time, Roman, Rochie and Terry!


----------



## timshatz (Aug 27, 2009)

Really impressive. Especially because that history is not taught in the US anymore. 

Thanks to everyone in your end of the world for the Rememberence, Roman. Very good of them.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks you so much Roman!

And thanks to all of the good people of your country!

Much appreciated.

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 30, 2009)

Updates???


----------



## seesul (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Les, don´t be afraid, I´ll post them and Terry and Karl as well.
But...there was no time for the forum. I was in Slavicin since 10 days ago. Yesterday I brought Meyricks and Conways to Prague and get back to Slavicin at almost 5 pm. Found Terry and Karl drinking the best beer in the world in the pub at the hotel. Said them (sadly) good bay, then picked up a grandson of my friend Joe, brought him to my parents just to say good bye, then back to Zlin (where I live today), then with him to the railway station. Today I was with my son in the school (his first school day) and stil don´t know what can I expect at work tomorrow...
Don´t worry, I´ll post it.
I´m really envious at Terry and Karl- they are still drinking a beer in my born town waiting for their tomorrow´s flight back home...


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2009)

well hopeful that Terry and Karl got an ear/eyeful of historical information I know I have revisiting sites in your area through your extensive emails and pics plus looking through the JG 300 volume 1 and my own personal data on that fateful date.

keep up the good work and one day K and I will gt over there for a time and some good food with you and your Familie.

ok lets see the ugly mugs of everyone ........


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, the photos and the written words don't do it justice. You have to visit in person.

This was a truly moving experience for my family- and we are forever in debted to Roman and the townsfolk for everything they have done. 

We will be back. That is a promise. And we will bring more Meyrick's next time.

Let's see what photos I can get up. (might take me a bit, I've never uploaded photos on this site before so excuse the first few tries if it doesn't go well)

OK- let's try this one

Wine at 10 am.


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah I did it.

so here are a few more- then I'm off to bed. Very tired tonight after that long flight!!!


----------



## seesul (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you Kelly and all your family. What an unforgeteable experience for me and my friends!
Will post some pics this weekend as I got no time sooner- Tommy started to go to the school so a lot of things to do now
I´m glad you got back safe home.
There´ s a thread The Best Beer In The World on this forum so I guess you got something to say there as well now


----------



## seesul (Sep 2, 2009)

At least, few videos so far:
Vzpomínka na americké letce v Rudicích :: Bojkovice :: Digináves :: ?T24
V Bílých Karpatech si lidé p?ipomínají leteckou bitvu :: Regionální :: ?T24
and the year 2007 with Joe Owsianik
63. výro?í letecké bitvy nad Bílými Karpaty :: ?tená?ské p?ísp?vky :: Digináves :: ?T24


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2009)

my gosh Roman in a suit ? yikes ....

just kidding friend, looked like a very special time


----------



## seesul (Sep 2, 2009)

It was Erich, it was.


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 2, 2009)

Wonderful photos. Truly moving.


----------



## seesul (Sep 2, 2009)

Hope Kelly Meyrick and her family won´t mind it and Todd Weiler as well, but I just have to post it. Got it few minutes ago from Todd...

_Just a note to let you know that something special happened at the "America" spot this year. August 29th, 2009 was a rainy day after a week of perfect sunshine in CZ. At Slavicin the rain stopped enough to allow the laying of the wreathes for the 28 airmen's grave, but at the dedication of the Edward Sallings' hide out house in Preckovice the tears from above poured for 10 minutes. The continuing rain drops caused the afternoon outdoor mass to be moved inside in Rudice. But the Meyrick family wanted to see the site of Russell's death and his memorial. Just before sunset we set out in a van to the site.

As we arrived the forests were still full of wisps of fog blowing through the fir trees and the fields. (See attached pictures). As the family exited the van, the sun broke through the clouds to the west and shot golden beams of light underneath the dark forest canopy. It illuminated the white floral wreath in a radiant light. My knees weakened and my eyes watered as I realized what was happening.

I ran 100 yards out into the neighboring meadow and saw the sign in the sky of Russell's approval. A huge rainbow was spread end-to-end over "the place they call America"! Four generations of Meyrick's where being united in a very, very special way.

These and many more unforgettable special moments highlighted this year's reunion. Hope to share it all with you some day.

Keep 'em Flying!

Todd Weiler
2nd Bomb Group Historian_


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 2, 2009)

nope- don't mind here. 

Post away.

hope "T" loved school and all went well!!! How'd your 1st day back at work go?????????? 

I got the cutest pictures of the kids together- I'll get them on a CD along with some that my kids took and get them in the mail soon. I think the last person to get photos out should have to buy the beer next time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh- Roman, it was the LIberty Belle that the pilot let us sit in the bombadier seat.

here's a pic of the kids in front of it! I'll have to find the pic of us in the bombadier section later when I get home. I think it's on my desktop there. (I'm still at work)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2009)

How cool is that!


----------



## seesul (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome back Kelly!
Tommy was crying the 1st day but now seems to be O.K. No wonder, he learned there are some obligations in the school...
As for me beeing at work after some 10 days- it was crazy but I didn´t expect anything else.

Yeah, and Liberty Belle- we spoke about a lot of things at the beer but maybe I´ve forgot to tell ya we (Anton,Tommy and me) were in Duxford, England (Flying Legends) last year. Liberty Belle was there as well after its overseas flight and 2 more Forts- British Sally B (stationed in Duxford) and French Pink Lady (stationed in Paris). Very rare event to see 3 Forts together...
So, some pics attached. Small world!

Say hello to your husband, Mike, Andy, Casey from our family!
Did your husband already tasted our firewater (Slivovice) or are you hiding it for yourself?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 3, 2009)

Great shots everyone, glad to see that in some places, history is remembered with honor...


----------



## rochie (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Roman and a huge thank you from me for inviting me over to your amazingly friendly country.

I met some of the nicest people in the world and though i have no real link to the events of aug 1944 in the skies above the sites we visited i was made to feel a part of the whole event by roman and the other Czech people we met and also all the american relatives of the brave airmen involved !

only got home from Terry's house earlier today so will start sorting pics out soon including one of Mr fox himself

Terry and i also met some veteran Czech paratroopers and swapped a few bits and bobs and i almost cried when one of them gave me his veteran pin badge and told me i was now a Czech veteran 

oh yeah and the beer was damn good to


----------



## imalko (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Karl, welcome back. Glad you and Terry had a good time. Photos are great. Looking forward for more (including that one with Mr Fox himself)...


----------



## rochie (Sep 3, 2009)

imalko said:


> Hey Karl, welcome back. Glad you and Terry had a good time. Photos are great. Looking forward for more (including that one with Mr Fox himself)...



cheers mate he and i are in the group shot, i'll give you two picks


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 3, 2009)

Nope- haven't shared the Slivovice yet. Czech Airlines marked my bag as Dad's and sent it to Denver by mistake. Just got it at around midnight last night- much to my dismay as I was just falling asleep when the guy called and said he was on his way. 2 hours later he showed up!! UGH!!! now I'm tired again.

Karl- good to meet you and Terry too! And I second your beer comment. I;m missing it already.

Off to work.


----------



## seesul (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Kelly!
I´m missing the beer as well. So I go out with my two little diablos and will have few beers.
One of them for you

Terry and Karl!
Thanks so much for your attendance during the commemoration and I´m sure it wasn´t our last meeting.
Try to get in touch with all of you this evening, as I said, gotta go out now...


----------



## Erich (Sep 3, 2009)

Roman

maybe you or KMeyrick could please fill all of us in on these forums how the Meyrick Familie fits into this course of things on this date and in the area.

the book you mentioned sounds like a good deal to have on hand as a reference with the void of so many individualo air battles this will be right up there with those that have become favs of mine I can well see it.

thanks you gents for the fotos
v/r E ~


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 3, 2009)

No problem.

Russell Meyrick was the bombadier on "Tail End Charlie" on August 29, 1944. He was killed when his plane was shot down and according to eye witnesses, his chute failed to open. He was found in the field in the photos above and buried in the cemetary in Rudice along with a crew member- Joe Marinello.

It is his tree and his and Joe's grave site that we are standing by in the photos. 

Russell was my father's uncle, my great uncle.

Have to pick my students up from lunch now, but I can add more information later if anyone wants.


----------



## Erich (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks Kelly now it is understood. yes if time permits please add more, not everyone will be able to pick up the squad history due to whatever reasons.

E ~


----------



## seesul (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes Kelly, go on.
Did you already spoke about your experience with your boss?
And, did your husband already taste our magic water?


----------



## seesul (Sep 4, 2009)

Erich,

this might be interesting for you as well:

_A fitting tribute: 'They call this place America'

Five years ago, four unlikely friends stood on the wooded fringe of a Czech meadow. Behind them, misty hills rising into the forested foothills of the White Carpathian Mountains, ancient footpaths wound through fragrant fir forests to link white-washed, red-roofed villages with one another.

The friends, however, were not interested in the scenic vista to their rear. Instead, their attention focused on a simple metal plaque affixed to a sturdy tree trunk. "29 August 1944," the plaque read. "2LT Russel [sic] Myrick [sic]. Bombardier. B17 Flying Fortress. Tail End Charlie. 15th U.S. Army Air Force."

"They call this place 'America'," Jana Turchinkova said quietly. Turchinkova's grandfather, Mojmir Baca, first sheltered Russell Meyrick's navigator, Loy Dickinson, when the young teenager from Berkeley, Calif., parachuted onto Baca's family farm on that August day in 1944.

Sixty years after that fateful summer day, Turchinkova escorted Dickinson through the countryside of Moravia, stitching together the string of crash sites that marked the demise of Dickinson's and Meyrick's squadron of Boeing B-17 Flying Fortresses. Seven of the bombers had left an airfield in Italy in 1944 to bomb the industrial city of Moravska Ostrava. Ambushed by a swarm of German fighters, none returned.

Michael Zitnick, a local historian, was the third member of the group. He stepped forward and explained that here, near the small village of Rudice, Dickinson's bomber crashed and burned. Dickinson and seven comrades managed to bail out. Bombardier Russell Meyrick of Springfield, Mass., and ball turret gunner Joseph Marinello a native of Brooklyn, N.Y., were not so lucky.

Later that day, the Germans pulled Meyrick's and Marinello's bodies from the wreckage and buried them in Rudice's village cemetery. A propeller blade from Tail End Charlie, jutting up from the dark soil, marked the grave site. The bodies remained there until Sept. 4, 1946, when U.S. military personnel exhumed the bodies with full military honors and transported them home.

"They call this place 'America'," Zitnick repeated, nodding at the plaque.

My father rounded out the quartet standing before the plaque. He had accompanied Dickinson to the Czech Republic to research the forgotten air battle of Aug. 29, 1944, that claimed Meyrick's and Marinello's -- and nearly four dozen fellow aviators' -- lives.

Elsewhere in eastern Moravia there are other places one could call "America." In the cemetery at Sanov, a tall rectangular pillar commemorates the nine men who did not make it out of the B-17 Wichita Belle alive. Outside of town, a sculpted "aerial heart" marks the bomber's crash site. Another monument, engraved with an airman's iconic face and a plunging B-17, stands in an open field near Krhov. It honors the nine men that Ball of Fire, the bomber piloted by Jim Weiler, of Burlington, Wis., took to the grave.

Yet another monument, this one of luminous black granite, sits in Slavicin's cemetery. It marks the original burial location of 28 of the American airmen who lost their lives in the raid on Moravska Ostrava. Each engraved name bears silent witness to the sacrifices of Aug. 29, 1944.

A memorial stronger than granite, however, exists in the bonds of friendship that grew among the survivors of the mission against Moravska Ostrava's refineries and marshaling yards. Dickinson, for example, stayed in close contact with the Baca family, even helping to sponsor Turchinkova on a Rotary Youth Exchange visit to his hometown of Denver. Today, those bonds even extend to their children and grandchildren. Several will make the pilgrimage to the Czech Republic to mark the battle's 65th anniversary where each year the Catholic priest in Slavicin offers a special mass for the 28 airmen once interred in his town's cemetery. Their bodies are no longer there. The same team that recovered Meyrick's and Marinello's bodies recovered theirs as well. Now, only the mass, the memorial and the memories remain. Nevertheless, it is enough to ensure that such places are still called America.

Jim Noles, an attorney in Birmingham, Ala., co-authored "Mighty by Sacrifice: The Destruction of an American Bomber Squadron, August 29, 1994," with his father._

A fitting tribute: 'They call this place America' -- chicagotribune.com


----------



## seesul (Sep 4, 2009)

Only two notes to the article:
B-17G, 42-32048, crash site Krhov, wasn´t named 'Ball of Fire' but 'Queen'
B-17G, 42-38096, crash site Sanov, wasn´t named 'Wichita Belle' but Big Time


----------



## seesul (Sep 4, 2009)

And Erich, could you tell Kelly a little about your interest in German fighter units and about your cousin?
Thx!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2009)

rochie said:


> cheers mate he and i are in the group shot, i'll give you two picks



I think I found you, 2nd one of the 2nd row on the right, just behind Roman. But which one is Terry?


----------



## seesul (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Marcel,

here ya go...


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2009)

now you all know what mr fox looks like !


----------



## evangilder (Sep 4, 2009)

Great stuff, guys. It's so great that you honor those who have fallen. So often, they are forgotten by everyone except the ones they left behind.


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 4, 2009)

When I got home from work last night, my husband told me all he had to do was open the bottle and take a smell-- and that was enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ha ha ha ha ha

I posted pictures and the chicago tribune article ("They call this place America") for all at work to see and read- along with the TV link. My boss told me the photos were absolutely amazing and that she can only imagine the rest of the trip and what an experience it was for all of us. We've talked a bit- but with working in a school- there's no down time- it's right back to business and teaching!!

Andrew and Cassie (the kids) brought their cameras to school to show pictures to all their teachers today- since they forgot yesterday as they were still rather tired. THey're teachers "yelled" at them  jokingly of course; for not having photos the first day. So today they get to share their experience with everyone.

I'll get more of Mission 263 up a bit later this weekend- still trying to play catch-up at work. My students are great this year, so that's helping a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm glad you guys had a good time


----------



## seesul (Sep 4, 2009)

KMeyrick said:


> When I got home from work last night, my husband told me all he had to do was open the bottle and take a smell-- and that was enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha
> ...



Great Kelly. at least someone feels good at work
But I calmed down as well today. Everythings seems to be O.K. at work now.


----------



## seesul (Sep 4, 2009)

O.K. and now the pics I´ve promised...
Should someone need some explanation, just ask me...


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 4, 2009)

what.... no pictures of cows???????????????


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 4, 2009)

LMAO.....

Ive been waiting to see this pic pop up, and there it is...........





Figures Terry's beer is the one furthest along....


----------



## seesul (Sep 4, 2009)

KMeyrick said:


> what.... no pictures of cows???????????????



Kelly, we are not allowed here to show such pics before 10 pm and I guess it´s 3 pm in Las Vegas actually


----------



## seesul (Sep 4, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> LMAO.....
> 
> Ive been waiting to see this pic pop up, and there it is...........
> 
> ...



Don´t know which beers is whose...as mine is that bottle of non alcoholic beer in front. I just got back from Prague when this pic was taken and then I had to drive back to Zlin.
So Terry + Karl = 3 beers on this pic...


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 4, 2009)

personally, I like the one with a beer in one hand and Slivovice in the other!!!


----------



## seesul (Sep 4, 2009)

KMeyrick said:


> personally, I like the one with a beer in one hand and Slivovice in the other!!!



yes, 1st a sup and then a meal


----------



## Erich (Sep 4, 2009)

what a very strange lot, and hey what or where is everyone else.......just you 3 ? hmmmmmmmmmmmm

for Kelly as requested by Roman on the previous page. Kelly I had 2 relatives serve in the Luftwaffe, 1 a night fighter ace killed in December 1943 when one of his engines on his Bf 110G-4 shut down, his other two crewmen were able to bail out but the 110 swung over with Hans at the controls and crashed.
the other was a Feldwebel serving in 5./JG 301, member Wayne Little did a tribute to him by building a rendition of his Fw 190A for the board here. you could easily find what we think it may have looked like, he was shot down by P-51 Mustangs on 26 of November 1944 on his second mission possibly flying as wingman to his squadron CO.

I have been interested in the LW side of things but of course the US/BC command since the early 1960's and of course hearing upon 2 relatives serving in the Luftwaffe and 4 others in the German Army my interest as a young lad increased.

back in the early 2000's English friend and member of this forum Neil Page asked me to join him on forming the informative web-site Sturmgruppen Missions 1944 where we delved into the aircraft, pilots and operations of the 3 Sturmgruppen. of course during this time Roman and I connected by email and worked with one another as to whom - the unit and the personell involved from the Luftwaffe side of things that attacked the 2nd BG on the 29 August 1944 date and the friendship grew from there .........

Erich ~


----------



## seesul (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you Erich!


----------



## seesul (Sep 5, 2009)

Kelly, don´t you wanna tell us something about the cows story?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2009)

seesul said:


> Hi Marcel,
> 
> here ya go...



Thanks Roman, well at least I had Karl right


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2009)

First off, sorry for being a bit slow posting something about this visit - I've been trying to catch up on things at home, and then th bl**dy awful British weather floored me for a day! I could hardly move until this morning, and my hands refused all orders to cooperate and function!!
I would like to state that it was an honour and a privilege to have been allowed to be part of the 65th Anniversary Commemoration of Mission 263. To be in the beautiful Zlin Region of the Czech Republic, among so many wonderful people, and share at least a little of the memories and experiences of sixty five years ago, have given me memories that will last until I leave this mortal life.
The people made us all welcome, and opened their houses to us (which could have gotten seriously messy when the third round of Slivovic appeared for about the fourth time!), and the way they honour the fallen of the 2nd BG is truly outstanding. As one of two Brits on the visit, with no connection whatsover to the actual event, I feel truly honoured and immensely grateful to have been part of this.
I'm still going through the hoard of photos' taken during our visit, and will post a brief account, with some pics, from an 'outsiders' point of view, within the next couple of days. Meanwhile, I'll leave you with just one image which, for me, sums up that part of the Czech Republic which is 'Amerika'.
Thank you to Roman, Anton, George, and all the people who made our visit an everlasting memory.


----------



## seesul (Sep 5, 2009)

I´m glad Terry you enjoyed your visit. I´m sure it wasn´t our last meeting!
Looking 4ward 2 your pics.


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2009)

here's a few more of mine, the last one is a picture of a Czech's idea of emergiancy equipment..........!


----------



## seesul (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Karl. should the picture be a truth, that would be a paradise8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 6, 2009)

Is that the infamous "firewater" Roman. In the last picture ?


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 6, 2009)

sure is!! It's in a few others too, if you look at our hands you'll see some small shot glasses.... and maybe some bulging eyes!!



and here are some cows.......... (look at them closely to see the inside joke my friends)


----------



## seesul (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep, that pair behind the flag couldn´t resist the passion


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 7, 2009)

here's a few more photos. My wrist is killing my (carpeltunnel syndrome) and so typing is a bit painful, so I'll have to save my posting of the mission 263 info for another day (especially since i have a butload to type for work)

enjoy!


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2009)

note the cows are from Germany and in formation are closing in from the rear in a Sturm like attack ............. note they are banking away to the left now - abortive sortie


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 7, 2009)

Erich said:


> are closing in from the rear in a Sturm like attack ....



I just spewed soda all over my keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seesul (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah yes, the infamous JB701, the Jagd Bovine Sturm Gruppe. They get in close, turn, split 'S' and give you some s**t !


----------



## Erich (Sep 8, 2009)

so they were able to flatulate at 50 yards range with their 3cm Kannon ?


----------



## seesul (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey guys, you should see to how many people I sent this link. I´m curious to know their reactions


----------



## Erich (Sep 8, 2009)

good grief Roman they will say: " could you please translate this for me I just do not understand !"

Terry:

actually the Jagd Bovines used the horns on their chests as their symbol of close in fighting and only operated on the hottest days of the summer to make sure their special flatulant rounds would be most effective


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah! That was their cunning secret! I'd always wondered how they were so successful.....!


----------



## Erich (Sep 8, 2009)

also Ramming attacks were encouraged !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2009)

Ah, Ram Bovines, maybe that's where the name 'Rambo' came from!!
Anyway, here's my short, illustrated account of our trip to the 65th Anniversary of the Air Battle over the White Carpathians. To save cluttering the thread, and for ease of reading, it's in a PDF.


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nicely said Terry. Glad you guys came down for the events. It was great to meet you.


----------



## imalko (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice account Terry. Very useful for all of us who know little about this air battle. Great report from your and Karl's participation in the 65th commemoration too. Thanks!

(Have you ever considered to be a writer and not just an artist?)


----------



## seesul (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you Terry for you summary, I´ll read i later today.
Kelly, Karl or Terry, don´t you have a pic of that wooden B-17 George gave to the guests?
I´d like to post it. If not, I´ll take a pic of mine and will post it yet.


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2009)

brilliantly said Terry, thank you.

i would like to echo all that Terry has said above, as i would not have been able to say it so well.

here's your pics of the wooden B-17 Roman


----------



## seesul (Sep 10, 2009)

Thx Karl! I owe you one Czech beer


----------



## seesul (Sep 10, 2009)

When George, a mayor of Rudice showed me this present for a first time he just said:' Roman, I got the ser.N r. of this machine from your e-mail correspondence. If it is not correct, I´ll killl you'
I´m glad the number was correct...


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2009)

seesul said:


> When George, a mayor of Rudice showed me this present for a first time he just said:' Roman, I got the ser.N r. of this machine from your e-mail correspondence. If it is not correct, I´ll killl you'
> I´m glad the number was correct...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone, and thanks Karl; I'd just posted the article when I realised I hadn't photographed the wooden B17 !!


----------



## Erich (Sep 10, 2009)

Roman although you have met up with W. Reschke several times has there ever been any consideration to contact former members of JG 300 to attend the memorial ceremonies ? not sure how the rest of you and the US servicemen would of felt or feel about this but thought I would ask anyway. I do now that many former LW pilots of JG 300 have passed on over the eyars so maybe this was just and is impossible due to ages of these men...........

E ~


----------



## seesul (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Erich, few years ago I was trying to trace some still living pilots claiming Abschuss or Herausabschuss that day but found only Willi Reschke. I was close to find Hans-Otto Nehls (11./JG300) but he passed away in 2004. I stayed in touch with his daughter who send me some pics of him from WW2 and today and complete log book but I´ll always regret I haven´t found him earlier. He was that one who met my friend Joe Owsianik in jail in my born town, ordered to bring him food, drink and gave him cigarretts after he found out Joe haven´t eaten anything in last 2 or 3 days. To organize the meeting of those two would be something special...

Here is the list of the German fighters with claims from that day:
Fw. Karl Schauenberg, 4./JG300
Fw. Konrad Bauer, 5./JG300
Fw. Walter Vogel, 2./JG3
Uffz. Rudolf Hennersdorf, 1./JG300
Fw. Walter Loos, Stab/JG300
Uffz. Jürgen Wellhausen, 7./JG300
Uffz. Afred Büthe, 3./JG300
Fw Willi Unger, 15./JG3, 2 victories
Uffz. Heinz-Julius Uchdorf, 16./JG3
Uffz. Klaus Neumann, 16./JG3
Oblt. Eberhard Schade, 6./JG27
Uffz. Hannes Schmitz, 1./JG300
Uffz. Paul Mang, 9./JG53
Uffz. Willi Reschke, 1./JG302
Uffz. Herman Heck, 9./JG53
Ofw. Adalbert Koch, 6./JG300
Ltn. Werner Hermann, 10./JG53
Uffz. Herman Pusch, 11./JG53 (or Günther Busch?)
Oblt. Karl Ritter, 11./JG53
Ltn. Josef Törfer, 5./JG27
Obfw. Heinz Nevack, 1./JG302
Ofhr. Gerhard Piel, 5./JG300
Uffz. Hansotto Nehls, 11./JG300
Flg. Fritz Weinzierl, 11./JG53
Fw. Rudolf Zwesken, 6./JG300
Ltn. Lutz-Gottfried Hengst, 9./JG300
Ofhr. Herbert Köhler, 9./JG300

This is the official list. As you sure know, Ofw. Heinz Nevack (1./JG302 has never existed). The correct name is Ofw. Heinrich Weuack who served in 2./JG300. I´m in touch with his son as well.

Anyway Erich, do you think that anyone from them is still alive?


----------



## seesul (Sep 10, 2009)

Kelly, I just got a message from a friend of mine. I´ve never met him before the commemoration but we know each other from one Czech avaition forum. He decided to come to see the commemoration and drove some 270 miles to Slavicin and toke his young son with him.

And now, in his message, he says: 'Roman, wherever we are, my son never wants to use my camera to take pics by himself. This time he wanted to have the camera all the time. I was wondering why. Today I downloaded all the pics to my PC and now I understand- on at least half of all the pictures there´s Kelly´s daughter Cassandra...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

Terry I read 5 pages of your account because I'm off to go check out my P-40 kit and see if she's going into the GB or not hehe. I will finish that later, GREAT so far!


----------



## seesul (Sep 10, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Ah, Ram Bovines, maybe that's where the name 'Rambo' came from!!
> Anyway, here's my short, illustrated account of our trip to the 65th Anniversary of the Air Battle over the White Carpathians. To save cluttering the thread, and for ease of reading, it's in a PDF.



Terry...got no words but thank you!
I´ll send it to all of my friends by e-mail if you don´t mind...
I didn´t know your last nite in Slavicin was so...heavy...gotta ask Anton and George tomorrow8)

And I´m very sorry, I didn´t realized it but on Tuesday or Wednesday morning you could visit our museum in Slavicin again. I´d just call to a friend of mine and he would open it just for you.
I´m really very sorry...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2009)

The museum in Slavicin is no problem Roman. Next year, when I come again, I will be staying longer, so there will be plenty of time to see it at leisure - and have a few more beers, 'T' Stoff...oh, and watch the beautiful girls walk by !!!
I'd better be careful, otherwise I will be moving to Slavicin to live...if they'll have me!!


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 11, 2009)

seesul said:


> Kelly, I just got a message from a friend of mine. I´ve never met him before the commemoration but we know each other from one Czech avaition forum. He decided to come to see the commemoration and drove some 270 miles to Slavicin and toke his young son with him.
> 
> And now, in his message, he says: 'Roman, wherever we are, my son never wants to use my camera to take pics by himself. This time he wanted to have the camera all the time. I was wondering why. Today I downloaded all the pics to my PC and now I understand- on at least half of all the pictures there´s Kelly´s daughter Cassandra...




That's is hilarious. Cassie wants to know if it was the little blonde haired boy. So cute. Cassandra is very flattered.

Tell the father we'd love to have copies if he hasn't deleted them already (although I hope he hasn't deleted them..... as that's great story material as is son gets older..... oh look- here's all the photos you took of that American girl..... remember when....... 

Torturing your children like that makes parenting so much fun and he has torture material to last a very long time!!


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 11, 2009)

seesul said:


> Hi Erich, few years ago I was trying to trace some still living pilots claiming Abschuss or Herausabschuss that day but found only Willi Reschke. I was close to find Hans-Otto Nehls (11./JG300) but he passed away in 2004. I stayed in touch with his daughter who send me some pics of him from WW2 and today and complete log book but I´ll always regret I haven´t found him earlier. He was that one who met my friend Joe Owsianik in jail in my born town, ordered to bring him food, drink and gave him cigarretts after he found out Joe haven´t eaten anything in last 2 or 3 days. To organize the meeting of those two would be something special...
> 
> This is the official list. As you sure know, Ofw. Heinz Nevack (1./JG302 has never existed). The correct name is Ofw. Heinrich Weuack who served in 2./JG300. I´m in touch with his son as well.
> 
> Anyway Erich, do you think that anyone from them is still alive?



For me, it would be something special. 

I'd love to find out where Russell's dogtags are and I'd love to be able to return them to the family. 
I thought they stayed with Russell and were them of course buried with him and then came back to the states with him. But my father says no, that they weren't there and the Germans kept them.

Any help on that front Roman would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## seesul (Sep 11, 2009)

KMeyrick said:


> That's is hilarious. Cassie wants to know if it was the little blonde haired boy. So cute. Cassandra is very flattered.
> 
> Tell the father we'd love to have copies if he hasn't deleted them already (although I hope he hasn't deleted them..... as that's great story material as is son gets older..... oh look- here's all the photos you took of that American girl..... remember when.......
> 
> Torturing your children like that makes parenting so much fun and he has torture material to last a very long time!!



Yep, that was him, so Cassandra noted it as well  .
Did they speach to each other? As I´am wondering where does he know Cassandra´s name from...

And yes, I´ll ask him for te pics.


----------



## seesul (Sep 11, 2009)

KMeyrick said:


> For me, it would be something special.
> 
> I'd love to find out where Russell's dogtags are and I'd love to be able to return them to the family.
> I thought they stayed with Russell and were them of course buried with him and then came back to the states with him. But my father says no, that they weren't there and the Germans kept them.
> ...



I´ll try to help you to get them back to your family. They are in USA, I´d say in Wash. DC.
If am I not wrong I guess I got a picture of them in my PC. Let you know this afternoon.
Yep, just got the word it is here National Archives and Records Administration
Anyway, I just sent you an e-mail with Russell´s dog tag pics.


----------



## seesul (Sep 11, 2009)

And Kelly, should you ask at NARA, the German documentation to Russell´s a/c is under their file Nr. ME-2039.
This file includes the dog tag as well.


----------



## seesul (Sep 11, 2009)

Kelly, forgot to ask you how did your kids like the trip in general, what did they think about commemorations and how did you all like Prague...just curious...


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 11, 2009)

OMG Roman- that info gave me goose bumps. I sent the info to my dad and he is going to start the process of getting the tags. We decided that we'll keep them with the flag from Russell's funeral. (It's the folded one- and we have it in a glass flag table- it's beautiful.) And hand them down as a "set" through the Meyrick generations.

My children loved their time with everyone. They loved all the memorials and still haven't stopped talking about it. They will tell anyone and everyone they see about their time and how nice and generous everyone was- and they are planning their return trip.

They loved Prague as well- even though it was rushed, we saw a lot. It's gorgeous. It was an amazing trip. 

I'm just glad I was able to bring them and experience everything with my children and my dad. My dad and I have always had a great relationship and shared a love of family history- even the appreciation of family history and roots. SO to experience this with him and to pass that on to my children is something I will treasure forever. Even when we return and even if other family joins us in future years- this year will always have the special "something". That feeling of total amazement and awe and appreciation to the Czech People for everything. 

Something you may not has known- Russell's dad (my great grandfather) was named William. Russell's middle name is William, my dad's middle name is William and Andrew's middle name is William. Russell was the oldest, my dad was the oldest, I am the oldest and Andrew is the oldest. (My middle name isn't William, but my brother's is ). I hope Andrew and Cassie will carry that tradition. 

I also know that for my dad and I, making the trip helped fill in the missing part in our live from never knowing Russell. It's helped his siblings begin to tell stories and share about him, in ways they couldn't before. It's helped with closure. I know my dad felt the "hole" as I did- never knowing Russell. I'm not sure about my siblings. I know my dad' sister mentioned never being able to meet him and have him in our lives and how she felt a missing piece. I hope she'll get to make the trip one day.

OK- time to get back to work.(Yes, I'm still at work at this hour on a Friday) Too much to do. Still feeling like a headless chicken and need to fix that for next week.

I'll be on later to post what I promised about Mission 263 and I'll post about Russell.

Oh- Roman, I'm putting a small package in the mail for you next week- photos on a CD and some cards for people I hope you'll deliver for me (just some thank you notes). Be on the look out for it.


----------



## seesul (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words Kelly! It´s the same for me- I´ll never forget our meeting!
And I am already looking 4ward 2 our next meeting!
I go to Rudice tomorrow to see George and some other people there. When I was at George´s few days before the commemoration with Nic to taste his Slivovice (George calls such actions a team building ) probably I tasted too much and forgot one publication there. It´s very rare publication as it was published in 1945. It´s about the air battle. So I´m going to pick it up tomorrow morning. And, in the afternoon, I´go to watch the icehockey game with Tommy here in Zlin. Finally, our hockey league begun...
Say hello to all your family. Btw, do you have slivovice yet?8)
And, did you get all the e-mails I sent you yesterday?
And, I´m looking 4ward to my package. I´ll send you my pics as well.


----------



## JAM (Sep 13, 2009)

For the first time I am going to leave off my position of silent observer and reader and I am going to add something myself. Roman suggested me to register and join your forum and I do not regret it. It's been so nice to read all your comments. I enjoyed being part of the commemoration events very much and meeting you. It was unforgettable for me too, despite the fact I've been taking part in these commemorations in more than last 15 years. I look forward to meeting you next year again, if not sooner than that. And you are always welcome to stay in our house in Brno.

Jana Turcinkova, granddaugher of Mojmir Baca (friend of Loy Dickinson)


----------



## rochie (Sep 13, 2009)

hello and welcome Jana

Karl


----------



## seesul (Sep 13, 2009)

JAM said:


> For the first time I am going to leave off my position of silent observer and reader and I am going to add something myself. Roman suggested me to register and join your forum and I do not regret it. It's been so nice to read all your comments. I enjoyed being part of the commemoration events very much and meeting you. It was unforgettable for me too, despite the fact I've been taking part in these commemorations in more than last 15 years. I look forward to meeting you next year again, if not sooner than that. And you are always welcome to stay in our house in Brno.
> 
> Jana Turcinkova, granddaugher of Mojmir Baca (friend of Loy Dickinson)



Finally Jana!
But please, don´t read all my comments or threads on this forum. You would have to change your opinion on me


----------



## seesul (Sep 13, 2009)

Kelly, I was on business trip to Slovakia on Friday so stopped at Vyskovec crash site on the way back and in Rudice today. The remembrances came back... 
George says hello to all you family.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Jana, great to 'see' you on the forum, and thanks for all your help during our visit.
Terry.


----------



## JAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. What a warm welcome. I am happy to become a part of your forum "family".
Roman, no matter what I read, you don´t need to worry I would change my opinion that you are a great person.


----------



## seesul (Sep 14, 2009)

thx for your compliment.


----------



## seesul (Jan 18, 2010)

Just found this youtube video by chance 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-ougz7oQFU_
Commemoration at the Russell Meyrick´s (Kelly Charles-Meyrick´s great uncle) and Joe Marinello´s grave in Rudice.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm. Can't seem to get it to run, Roman. I got the title on screen, but no sound, and no movie. I'll try again later.


----------



## rochie (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmmm it started playing for me but after minute it crashed ! and now all i'm getting is the same as you Terry.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 18, 2010)

Works for me. Cool vid!


----------



## seesul (Jan 18, 2010)

Strange Terry and Carl. It works on my PC...l


----------



## seesul (Jan 18, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Works for me. Cool vid!


Harry, Russell Meyrick (bombardier) and Joe Marinnello (ball turret gunner) were burried at this cemetery.
Both of them were aboard the same machine as Joe Owsianik (S. Plainfield, NJ).
Joe landed 3 miles away on his chute.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah Ha! It worked this time Roman! Good little video there - nice to see the faces again!


----------



## seesul (Jan 18, 2010)

O.K. Good!


----------



## seesul (Jun 28, 2010)

I just dug out this video footage that ran on our TV.
http://www.ct24.cz/diginaves/bojkovice/65417-vzpominka-na-americke-letce-v-rudicich/
V Bílých Karpatech si lidé p?ipomínají leteckou bitvu :: Regionální :: ?T24
I guess it will bring back memories of our foreign guests as Kelly Meyrick, Terry and Karl.


----------



## rochie (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks Roman, i even saw myself in the background as Col Scales was talking !
great memories


----------



## seesul (Jun 28, 2010)

you´re welcome Karl. So now you can tell to your friends you were on Czech TV8)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Great to see it all again Roman. They wouldn't let me on Czech TV - too scary !!


----------



## seesul (Jun 28, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Great to see it all again Roman. They wouldn't let me on Czech TV - too scary !!


No no...neither me and I´m happy for that.


----------



## seesul (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi Terry and Karl. I finally finalized sorting pics and published a new link from 2009 on our web. It only took 11 years...sorry guys!
2009 – 65. VÝROČÍ / 65TH ANNIVERSARY | Letecká bitva Karpaty

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you Roman, great memories

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 4, 2021)

seesul
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

